# April Contest - Roidgear



## AnaSCI

*APRIL CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: ROIDGEAR​*
*CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
*APRIL CONTEST RULE(S)​*
*1) You MUST have at least 25 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed to make 5 posts in the thread per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
3) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest next month!!*

*APRIL CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS ROIDGEAR OFFERS!!​*
*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## striffe

1. Thanks RoidGear


----------



## srd1

One.....


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## Enigmatic707

1- Roidgear!!


----------



## Flex2019

1. Thanks Roidgear!


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Thanks Roidgear..mighty nice bruthas!


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## tWack

2


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Atom and snoopy had Magnus surrounded but magnus held on to the golden ergo/iv egg for march!!  Tackle next time..he even warned he feels the win 2 numbers back..sheesh!!


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## MilburnCreek

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## dudcki27

3:headbang:


----------



## MilburnCreek

2


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## jacked391

2


----------



## Flex2019

:d


----------



## Elvia1023

Thanks Roidgear... I would love to win this


----------



## omegachewy

that super tren looks intense


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

41 is good


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## srd1

Im winning this bitch this month thats all im sayin! Lol


----------



## AtomAnt

Nice deal Roidgear! Very generous of you.


----------



## omegachewy

fart


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. Thanks Roidgear!


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Magnus82

Ironbuilt said:


> Atom and snoopy had Magnus surrounded but magnus held on to the golden ergo/iv egg for march!!  Tackle next time..he even warned he feels the win 2 numbers back..sheesh!!



I am still waiting to be April fooled. I never win anything.             Good luck fellas!


----------



## frizzlefry

:sFun_hypnotize: 
the april winner is frizzlefry
the april winner is frizzlefry
the april winner is frizzlefry


----------



## snoopy

2


----------



## AnaSCI

Guys the 4th issue of the AnaSCI Newsletter is posted! Please be sure to stop in read it and leave some feedback for the contributors:

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anasci-newsletters/31681-anasci-newsletter-issue-4-a.html#post156481

Thanks!


----------



## Elvia1023

Post 1 for today


----------



## snoopy

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## jacked391

Here I come droppin plates


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## jacked391

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MilburnCreek

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## frizzlefry

Frizz need sleep now damnit.  stupid tren


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

frizzlefry said:


> Frizz need sleep now damnit.  stupid tren



Oh just do what enigmatic does and go raise hell at Walmart and look at feet...he says 3am is good.


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Enigmatic707

1-


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol..same time different day.we are due.. enigma u goin on the tren 200 7 day week yet.


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dudcki we are taking over this win... snooze they lose aye?


----------



## dudcki27

Ironbuilt said:


> Dudcki we are taking over this win... snooze they lose aye?



Hell yeah!....4:action-smiley-033:


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## MilburnCreek

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol..same time different day.we are due.. enigma u goin on the tren 200 7 day week yet.



2-

Yup running 

Tren- 1500mg
MastP- 700mg
TestE- 250mg

Loving it- I feel like I am on DNP with how hot I am... Crazy thermogenic effect for me.

Strongest I've ever been in my life, I posted some more info in the Tren dosing thread


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## MilburnCreek

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## odin

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## ProFIT

:headbang:


----------



## striffe

1. What up fellas


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## AtomAnt

one


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## frizzlefry

what up Anasci?????:headbang:


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## AtomAnt

2


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Flex2019

Hi


----------



## MilburnCreek

3


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## snoopy

3


----------



## Collinb

4


----------



## frizzlefry

:sniper:


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## milkhouse

You guys are funny. Seriously though thank you to roidgear for this. That's a pretty good amount if I do say so myself!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Milk house have you been on here lately or just to slut a prize?  Kidn bro I get half if you win..


----------



## CM

very generous


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## E-Volve

Finally got enough posts to enter these. Sweet! #1


----------



## snoopy

4


----------



## MilburnCreek

4


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## MilburnCreek

5


----------



## frizzlefry

:sFun_Office:


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Slow down x.. go to bed .dudcki and I run this night gig bro.lol


----------



## dudcki27

Ironbuilt said:


> Slow down x.. go to bed .dudcki and I run this night gig bro.lol



Damn straight! ....two


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Enigmatic707

1-


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## MilburnCreek

Uno


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## MilburnCreek

dos


----------



## LuKiFeR

1-

Why doesnt a 15yr old ever wake up for school?
Why doesnt he wake his parents up...when he misses the bus?

Answer 1. LAZY!!   2. WANTS TO STAY HOME!!

GRRRR.


----------



## MilburnCreek

tres


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## MilburnCreek

cuatro


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Got my whiteboard in the home office inked up for keeping track of my diet and tracking progress and more importantly, winning this.


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

The Grim Repper said:


> 1.  Got my whiteboard in the home office inked up for keeping track of my diet and tracking progress and more importantly, winning this.



Might as well use as a grocery list area and or more importantly use as a dream board cause hoping to win this contest was erased when I entered...


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ironbuilt said:


> Might as well use as a grocery list area and or more importantly use as a dream board cause hoping to win this contest was erased when I entered...



I'll add Kleenex to the list. I don't want you getting the incline benches wet with tears when you lose.


----------



## Enigmatic707

2-


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

3
3
3
3


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## frizzlefry

:star-wars-smiley-00


----------



## striffe

1.


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## tripletotal

One


----------



## frizzlefry

:d


----------



## tripletotal

Two


----------



## Flex2019

Won


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## tripletotal

Tree


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## snoopy

3


----------



## tripletotal

Four


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## tripletotal

Five


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## AtomAnt

Almost training time!


----------



## snoopy

4


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## MilburnCreek

cinco....


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## chrisr116

2 i think


----------



## omegachewy

fucking PM


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

3.  Ripping up the iron tonight.


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## Ironbuilt

The Grim Repper said:


> 3.  Ripping up the iron tonight.



What kinda  steak u pounding on?.


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## jacked391

Wasabbbbbbiiiiiiii


----------



## Collinb

5


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-033:


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

Foo-ah!


----------



## jacked391

Yes sir foo haaaa


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## AtomAnt

i'm fried


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-055:


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-060:


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## frizzlefry

:headbang:


----------



## ProFIT

:sniper:


----------



## snoopy

nite


----------



## jacked391

1


----------



## frizzlefry

frizz sleep now.


----------



## ProFIT

:banghead:


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

One..I got my whiteboard out to check off that Grim sure as hell won't win.


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## CM

hi


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## MilburnCreek

un


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## snoopy

2


----------



## tri-terror

maybe I can win this one
:spam:


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## striffe

1.


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-062:


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

I won .


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## AtomAnt

Howdy


----------



## tri-terror

Hola


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## frizzlefry

:naughty1:


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## tripletotal

First


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## MilburnCreek

deux


----------



## Flex2019




----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tree.


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## MilburnCreek

trois


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Ironbuilt

Thanks for playing.ib won


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Elvia1023

2


----------



## MightyJohn

one


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yeah baby
.grim I'll sell u this number for a 20$.lol.


----------



## jacked391

Like this one


----------



## Elvia1023

3


----------



## AtomAnt

yup


----------



## The Grim Repper

5.  Sorry IB, not a chance.


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

5 and no jive jimmy walker.


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-064:


----------



## Ironbuilt

Back off .. yeah u. ^^^……lol..


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-045:


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. Happy Friday AnaSCI!


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## FordFan

2..... And the start to a great day!!!


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## MilburnCreek

1 - gonna miss a few days here...off to Newport RI for USCG training - one o thsose weekends....see you guys tuesday


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## striffe

1. Tgif


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## frizzlefry

mornin boiz


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## AtomAnt

Happy friday fuckers!


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## AtomAnt

This day is taking FOREVER...


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## basskiller

bite me whip me hurt me


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## omegachewy

1


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

3.  Heading off for 1.5 hrs. of deep tissue work...Hurts so good


----------



## omegachewy

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Heading off to buffet. Gonna slap a Turkey 
.


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

iv


----------



## jacked391

Two tralier park girls go round de outside round de outsideoutside


----------



## DaveWallerCB

4


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## Aquascutum828

Is it mine yet?


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-054:


----------



## Ironbuilt

I V = I Von


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Happy Saturday everyone.  Weekend is here.


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## dudcki27

Two.


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## striffe

1.morning guys and girls


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## frizzlefry

Mornin


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## dudcki27

Four. I already went to roidgear and put my $300 worth of free goodies in my cart And yes, confidence is high.


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

3. Lunchtime! w00t!


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Woof woof this dogs in heat..going mall trolling.


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-043:


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey Enigmatic I got a free 3cc pin of 150 test prop but I need to be the one who installls it in your calves bro..swing on by.


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-044:


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## The Grim Repper

One.  Good morning folks.


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## striffe

1.


----------



## jacked391

Yo


----------



## striffe

2. Whats up jacked


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Good evening mateys


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## jacked391

Ready to blast legs in a couple hrs.


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.  Arms officially cooked for today.


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Aquascutum828

Woop woop


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## omegachewy

started new cycle. yaaaay


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## omegachewy

2


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## omegachewy

3


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## omegachewy

4


----------



## AtomAnt

One


----------



## omegachewy

5


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## AtomAnt

two


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

He's pregnant ..


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Elvia1023

2


----------



## srd1

Last one for the night


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## MightyJohn

one


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## jacked391

Holy mole eeeee


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-041:


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Propaenigmatic wussy.


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2-

IB...? ... Irritable bowls?


----------



## jacked391

Yesh no maybe


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## AtomAnt

This needs to be said, IB is the sickest mother f'er I know... the images I saw will haunt me forever.


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## MilburnCreek

Ein


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Big-John

4 Your running late today old man!


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MilburnCreek

Zwei


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## striffe

1. Morning guys


----------



## frizzlefry

:d


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## AtomAnt

This month is mine


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## E-Volve

Let the games begin 1


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## MightyJohn

one


----------



## Ironbuilt

Two fer Monday crabs at Shirley's


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## MightyJohn

two


----------



## Flex2019

Getting warm out!


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## E-Volve

3..my last post should of been 2 not 1.


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## omegachewy

bicep pip


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Trembling tren b


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

One.  Rest/eat day.  Me like.


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lucky 4


----------



## omegachewy

gotta get psyched for stairmaster!


----------



## chrisr116

5...


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## AtomAnt

omegachewy said:


> gotta get psyched for stairmaster!



sick fuck


----------



## MightyJohn

boom


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## snoopy

nite


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## frizzlefry

:d


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## AtomAnt

uno


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## frizzlefry

:sFun_karate:


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

2

why dnt i remember my first post.
i sweeear i was still speepin at 7:00am.  lol
dreamin about the contest.  wow


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## Akamai

1

Ak


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## striffe

1.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Well I thot so


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

One


----------



## frizzlefry

North Korea here I come

:sFi_tomcat:


----------



## tripletotal

One


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## Enigmatic707

3-


----------



## The Grim Repper

3.


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## AtomAnt

yup


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## tri-terror

one for the money


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## MilburnCreek

Drei


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## tripletotal

Two


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## MilburnCreek

Vier


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Felt pain  in my sciatic just now^^^^^^


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## MilburnCreek

Fünf


----------



## Elvia1023

2


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-043:


----------



## Elvia1023

3


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## ProFIT

:naughty1:


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## MightyJohn

boom


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-045:


----------



## The Grim Repper

Wasn't sciatic it was lateral femoral IB...Bastid... 5!


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## jacked391

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## striffe

1.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Well I did try the easy bake oven to make cyp.mom caught me.


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Mid week Morning Mayhem!!


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## MilburnCreek

Neô


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Flex2019

Won


----------



## Elvia1023

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## MilburnCreek

Otu


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## AtomAnt

hump day


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## Ironbuilt

No need to .


----------



## FordFan

Sick....1


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## jacked391

Yo was up bros


----------



## basskiller

Lick me


----------



## Flex2019

Too


----------



## jacked391

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## MilburnCreek

Rrètu


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## MilburnCreek

Orurfe


----------



## The Grim Repper

ii


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## jacked391

3


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## MilburnCreek

Ivefe


----------



## Ironbuilt

687 baby. Luckyyy


----------



## Flex2019

Tree


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## SoccerDad

if I were to enter and win, I would have to give it to Norbit because I am not in a good zip code


----------



## Elvia1023

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

696


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## snoopy

2


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## MightyJohn

Boom


----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

Still up so here we are.
1.


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## frizzlefry

women :banghead:


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

717


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

1 √


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Flex2019

Uno


----------



## Big-John

Yo!


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-041:


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yo gnome .


----------



## striffe

1. Whats up IB


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## AtomAnt

2


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Gonna send NW piss rain to the east coast. Grab your umbrellas ..


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

750 is chosen..Congrats Ib !


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-070:


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## tripletotal

1


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## tripletotal

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-036:


----------



## tripletotal

3


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## tripletotal

4


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## tripletotal

5


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Flex2019

Fo


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Nattydread

Tres


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## vent_noir

One, Thanks RG


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## The Grim Repper

5.  Victory is mine! Muahahah!


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

The Grim Repper said:


> 5.  Victory is mine! Muahahah!



:sSig_rofl::s.      Sp_clangrats: IB!!


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## FordFan

1 happy Friday


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## dudcki27

chrisr116 said:


> 1



How's the drol and dbol going?  Four


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

807


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## tripletotal

1


----------



## striffe

1. Tgif


----------



## tripletotal

2.


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## Flex2019

One


----------



## tripletotal

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. Tilapia and brown rice for everyone!

:food-smiley-016:


----------



## tripletotal

4. I want tilapia and brown rice!


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## tripletotal

Done for Friday


----------



## Gj

Three


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## The Grim Repper

2. Tonight will be grilled citrus chicken with wheat pasta.  w00t!


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## Gj

Four


----------



## frizzlefry

:lightbulb:


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## Flex2019

To


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## omegachewy

berbs


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## omegachewy

adrg


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Infection is overrated.. don't get one.


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## basskiller

whoop whoop


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## frizzlefry

1


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Go to sleep Grim ..I won..


----------



## frizzlefry

2


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.  The stairmaster awaits...


----------



## striffe

1. Good morning


----------



## FordFan

Happy Saturday


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## dudcki27

Two.


----------



## MilburnCreek

1


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## tripletotal

Ironbuilt said:


> 750 is chosen..Congrats Ib !



That's one funny post.


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Two


----------



## tripletotal

Roidgear is two cool for running this contest.


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## tripletotal

Me and the Mrs. love a good third.


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## MilburnCreek

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## tripletotal

Go fourth and crush the iron!


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## jacked391

yup 2 yup


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## tripletotal

I take the fifth


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2

so...i wake up at midnite..not being able tool breathe....really could not breathe.
this went on for about a minute. scared shitless...i jump up and ran around like a chicken wit head chopped off.  wow...i thought i was dying. finally..i was able to breathe. was afraid to fall asleep...so i sat up...then fell asleep...only to wake at 2am pukin.  
uuuugh.   i feel ok now....but wtf caused the "not breathing" bit??   fukin scary


----------



## omegachewy

hojpl


----------



## omegachewy

LuKiFeR said:


> 2
> 
> so...i wake up at midnite..not being able tool breathe....really could not breathe.
> this went on for about a minute. scared shitless...i jump up and ran around like a chicken wit head chopped off.  wow...i thought i was dying. finally..i was able to breathe. was afraid to fall asleep...so i sat up...then fell asleep...only to wake at 2am pukin.
> uuuugh.   i feel ok now....but wtf caused the "not breathing" bit??   fukin scary



swollen throat, inflamed diaphragm, inflamed lungs, indigestion.


----------



## LuKiFeR

omegachewy said:


> swollen throat, inflamed diaphragm, inflamed lungs, indigestion.



3

no clue.
it was like i emptied my lungs of ALL the air....then could not inhale more.


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## omegachewy

LuKiFeR said:


> 3
> 
> no clue.
> it was like i emptied my lungs of ALL the air....then could not inhale more.



3

any pain?


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

omegachewy said:


> 3
> 
> any pain?



4

nope.  could it be sleep apneia or whatever its calld?


----------



## MilburnCreek

3


----------



## AtomAnt

Damn, I am beat today...


----------



## omegachewy

LuKiFeR said:


> 4
> 
> nope.  could it be sleep apneia or whatever its calld?



sleep apnea is only during sleep, my gf tells me I stop breathing and ive never noticed. if you threw up after, id say problems with diaphragm/indigestion. Your lungs expand and contranct due to the +or- pressure created by the diaphragm. if the correct pressure cant be created, then no lung movement is possible.


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## omegachewy

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

LuKiFeR said:


> 2
> 
> so...i wake up at midnite..not being able tool breathe....really could not breathe.
> this went on for about a minute. scared shitless...i jump up and ran around like a chicken wit head chopped off.  wow...i thought i was dying. finally..i was able to breathe. was afraid to fall asleep...so i sat up...then fell asleep...only to wake at 2am pukin.
> uuuugh.   i feel ok now....but wtf caused the "not breathing" bit??   fukin scary



Sleep apnea.. I had it and was almost my death wish
Now I got my cpap machine and I wake up fresh
Haven't dreamed in 5 yrs.now I do
Now if I only had some hgh.


----------



## MilburnCreek

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> Sleep apnea.. I had it and was almost my death wish
> Now I got my cpap machine and I wake up fresh
> Haven't dreamed in 5 yrs.now I do
> Now if I only had some hgh.



5

scared the shit outa me!!! thought i was dyin.
my girl said my heart was pounding like crazy...i stopped inhaling a cpl times...
then when i jumped up not breathing...she didnt know what to do.

i dnt know. guess i gota go see a doc. within the last month or two...ive been having pain in my left ear n left side of my head....hard beats from my heart....all when my pressure goes up....now this.   im kinda scared to see a dr.


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Ironbuilt

LuKiFeR said:


> 5
> 
> scared the shit outa me!!! thought i was dyin.
> my girl said my heart was pounding like crazy...i stopped inhaling a cpl times...
> then when i jumped up not breathing...she didnt know what to do.
> 
> i dnt know. guess i gota go see a doc. within the last month or two...ive been having pain in my left ear n left side of my head....hard beats from my heart....all when my pressure goes up....now this.   im kinda scared to see a dr.



Apnea causes severe BP rise , heart issues  organ issues because apnea starves organ brain etc of oxygen. Dont mess around like me for no lnowledge I had it.cause I had a mess of health issues partly from it..do the overnight sleep study with like 15 wires to your head and video camera so don't pull out the pecker while sleeping and scare the Dr....cost me 2200$ for study and unit with insurance.  Ill tell u what I use if u want to know..I love it but my girl doesn't ..lol


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## jacked391

An I knew there was no turnin back(THUNDER) the thunder of drums yeah


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Elvia1023

2


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## chrisr116

5- I think


----------



## The Grim Repper

Fore!!!


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## xmen1234

:headbang:


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Nattydread

Tres


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yo x ..


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## MilburnCreek

.


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

Too


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## tripletotal

Roidgear!


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## tripletotal

Here


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## tripletotal

We


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Nattydread

One.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Sun out sunday


----------



## tripletotal

Go


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## chrisr116

The Grim Repper said:


> 2.



Damn Nice...

4


----------



## tripletotal

The Grim Repper said:


> 2.



Yeah, thanks for that!

5


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## striffe

1.


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## MilburnCreek

.


----------



## Ironbuilt

That's all you got Grim?  Lol


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

9
9
0


----------



## MilburnCreek

.


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## MilburnCreek

.


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## ProFIT

:headbang:


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-055:


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Elvia1023

1000


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## ProFIT

:delete:


----------



## vent_noir

1 Theres no was in hell im going to win this lol


----------



## striffe

5


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-036:


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-043:


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## FordFan

1 and lights out for me


----------



## The Grim Repper

5...Nite all...


----------



## snoopy

nite


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey john boy can u quiet the stroken.I'm tryin to sleep next door.


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

Won.  Good morning!


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## MilburnCreek

uno


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## MilburnCreek

dos


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## AtomAnt




----------



## dudcki27

Number two and doing that at the same time morning fellas


----------



## MilburnCreek

tres


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## MilburnCreek

cuatro


----------



## striffe

1.


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2 Feeling lucky!


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Ironbuilt

Got it goin


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## tripletotal

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## tripletotal

2 keeping it going


----------



## MilburnCreek

cinco


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## The Grim Repper

3.


----------



## tripletotal

3


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## tripletotal

Fur


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## snoopy

2


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## tripletotal

Fife


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## jacked391

Blood is replaceable
Sweat is expected
Tears  optional

GET SOME YUP


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## omegachewy

master


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## omegachewy

debater


----------



## jacked391

Strength & Discipline become my weapon then Pain& Agony become my pleasure.


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Man Grim,
Take a break u won't win .I hear hover round has a giveaway!


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## omegachewy

stiffmeister


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wow..day 15 1078 = 71.8 a day.. come on guys we has 100 av before ..but I won so just say Congrats ib!


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## FordFan

Ib, save your keyboard. I won this one


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## Nattydread

Five


----------



## The Grim Repper

5.  I'd tell IB to act his age, but I'm afraid he'd drop dead.


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## frizzlefry

:d


----------



## Ironbuilt

Both you stop being Eeyore..hold it .. hold it..  1090. .I won I won. I'll share the snap off tops with you Ford and Grim so u can sniff and dream big bros!.


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

Here we go again. Now get this dudcki..most winning numbers have been around this time of night.....so looks I won and u are second. ....again...


----------



## dudcki27

Ironbuilt said:


> Here we go again. Now get this dudcki..most winning numbers have been around this time of night.....so looks I won and u are second. ....again...



Lol. So does second place get two prizes?....jack and shit?:banghead:


----------



## frizzlefry

dudcki27 said:


> Lol. So does second place get two prizes?....jack and shit?:banghead:



correct


----------



## dudcki27

frizzlefry said:


> correct



Dammit!  3


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Morning!


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## FordFan

Good morning 1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## striffe

1.


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## chrisr116

5 and off to work


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## tripletotal

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## tripletotal

2


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## jacked391

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## tripletotal

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## tripletotal

4


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## frizzlefry

:headbang:


----------



## tripletotal

5


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## MilburnCreek




----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## MilburnCreek

some number....


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Flex2019

03


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dudcki second place gets my empty jug..


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## FordFan

Puh pow.       3


----------



## odin

1


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## frizzlefry

3


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## MilburnCreek

some fucking number....


----------



## The Grim Repper

4.


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## omegachewy

1


----------



## tri-terror

Bumpsville


----------



## AtomAnt




----------



## Ironbuilt

Howdy east coast ..


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## srd1

One


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## The Grim Repper

1 Morning folks


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## AtomAnt

2


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Man I'm pissed ,I always win these contests.. I feel for you guys wasting precious keyboard time at work to even enter.. Serious.


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## tripletotal

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## tripletotal

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## striffe

1.


----------



## frizzlefry

:naughty1:


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## tripletotal

3


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## Flex2019

001


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Two for wed


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## omegachewy

1


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-055:


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## Flex2019

002


----------



## Enigmatic707

Tres


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## MilburnCreek

E=mc2


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey its time for Wheel Of Sasquatch . First puzzle guys.. here is clue. " who won April contest already.? _ ro_bu_l_  .. guess dudcki?.. lol
.


----------



## dudcki27

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey its time for Wheel Of Sasquatch . First puzzle guys.. here is clue. " who won April contest already.? _ ro_bu_l_  .. guess dudcki?.. lol
> .



That's not how you spell dudcki27hmmmmmm


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Flex2019

100


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Flex2019

200


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## striffe

1.


----------



## Ironbuilt

These are hot numbers I have a feeling..


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tree!


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## ProFIT

:naughty1:


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## Collinb

Havent psoted in a while, 1


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## MilburnCreek

ciad


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## MilburnCreek

dara


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## MilburnCreek

treas


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## snoopy

2


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-054:


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## MilburnCreek

ceathramh


----------



## Flex2019

300


----------



## MilburnCreek

còigeamh


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## snoopy

3s the charm


----------



## Nattydread

Cinco


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

1
3
0
2..winner!


----------



## Flex2019

400


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## ProFIT

:lightbulb:


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## striffe

1.


----------



## Ironbuilt

:love1::love1:


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## Ironbuilt

One is a lonely number.


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.


----------



## Flex2019

One


----------



## FordFan

Good morning 1


----------



## Enigmatic707

Uno


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## frizzlefry

:sniper:


----------



## AtomAnt

uno


----------



## Flex2019

Two!


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hi fellow meat heads.


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## striffe

4


----------



## frizzlefry

:naughty1:


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## AtomAnt

almost time to bust outa here


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## omegachewy

kuchen


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## omegachewy

apfel


----------



## FordFan

3 (in English)


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## omegachewy

erdbeere(auf deutsch)


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## Nattydread

Five


----------



## omegachewy

4


----------



## Flex2019

Three!


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## omegachewy

fertig


----------



## Flex2019

Four!


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## Ironbuilt

4/19..420tomorrow.


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> 4/19..420tomorrow.



4.........



20!!!!   woo hoooooooo:action-smiley-054:


----------



## The Grim Repper

4 Baby!


----------



## snoopy

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol.lukifer... is 420 also Hitlers birthday?


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.lukifer... is 420 also Hitlers birthday?



not sure....but ive been tokin a bit here n there to calm the nerves.

use to everyday all day......but that was 15+yrs ago.
now..its just here n there....When needed!!


----------



## The Grim Repper

4/20 is Hitler's birthday.  My daughter's is 4/21.  We prayed she wouldn't arrive on that day due to that as well as Columbine occurring on that day as well.

#5.  Nite all.


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## ProFIT

:headbang:


----------



## frizzlefry

:headbang:


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## striffe

1.


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## AtomAnt

leg time!


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## MilburnCreek

One


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## tripletotal

One


----------



## Gj

Cardio


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## MilburnCreek

Two


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

LuKiFeR said:


> not sure....but ive been tokin a bit here n there to calm the nerves.
> 
> use to everyday all day......but that was 15+yrs ago.
> now..its just here n there....When needed!!



Legal here so the shops are giving free tokes of something they call hitlers last stand..lol..so must be his birthday..lol..


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## tripletotal

Two


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> Legal here so the shops are giving free tokes of something they call hitlers last stand..lol..so must be his birthday..lol..




4


Damn....i gotta move!!   

send me your addy n plane ticket...and ill come visit!!! lol


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

cep





LuKiFeR said:


> 4
> 
> 
> Damn....i gotta move!!
> 
> send me your addy n plane ticket...and ill come visit!!! lol



Hell no problem. We got samples for the underprivelaged.The
States having issue due to fed laws and banks not accecting deposits due to that so lots of home invasions . Also today earth day ..repottingmy pretty shrub in grammas house...


----------



## MilburnCreek

3


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## LuKiFeR

5

haha

be careful not to injure the roots!! lol




Ironbuilt said:


> cep
> 
> Hell no problem. We got samples for the underprivelaged.The
> States having issue due to fed laws and banks not accecting deposits due to that so lots of home invasions . Also today earth day ..repottingmy pretty shrub in grammas house...


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## Ironbuilt

I lost track a days lukifer...


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## omegachewy

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## MilburnCreek

4


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

iii


----------



## MilburnCreek

5


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## snoopy

2


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## tripletotal

Three


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## tripletotal

Fpur


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## Ironbuilt

Why sleep when u can win a contest?


----------



## striffe

1.


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Aquascutum828

Give meeeee


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## formula1069

One


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## E-Volve

1 do I win yet?


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## tripletotal

1


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Cool...I won ..


----------



## MilburnCreek

bullshit!


----------



## omegachewy

1


----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

Won.


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## FordFan

3?


----------



## omegachewy

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## omegachewy

3


----------



## tripletotal

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt

No I won two..


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## omegachewy

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Fordfan If ure still ill stay off of contest. I don't want the virus bro. But we can be friends later..lol


----------



## Nattydread

Cinco


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## tripletotal

Three I think.


----------



## MightyJohn

one 1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## tripletotal

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Feel like ib won guys.. Man he's lucky


----------



## jacked391

Nope


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## ProFIT

:naughty1:


----------



## IRONFIST

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## IRONFIST

2


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## frizzlefry

yup yup


----------



## Ironbuilt

I see princess is home^^^


----------



## FordFan

1 good morning


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Morning


----------



## Flex2019

Happy Monday everyone


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## AtomAnt

one


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## AtomAnt

two


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## AtomAnt

three


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Just diggin in American dirt and living the dream today.


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Aquascutum828

Miiiineeee


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## CM

still going


----------



## MilburnCreek

1


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## Flex2019

Fore!


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## omegachewy

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## omegachewy

22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## Ironbuilt

Omega thats two many twos for 2nd place.


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## chrisr116

Two...gonna be 45 years old tomorrow.  Leg day on my birthday...


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## MilburnCreek

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## AtomAnt

I killed myself training tonight.  I feel awesome.


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

chrisr116 said:


> Two...gonna be 45 years old tomorrow.  Leg day on my birthday...



NFS!!!  Happy Birhday Chris
Get this im 49 on Friday .. Taurus rocks bull nuts!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt

hijacked said:


> 1. Happy b day both you guys.



Thanks a million. Still feel 20 inside. Watch out.


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## frizzlefry

:headbang:


----------



## dudcki27

Two. Happy b-day Chris.


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

1 Morning!
Happy Birthday Silverbacks!


----------



## dudcki27

Four. Happy B-day William Shakespere


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.  Hope you guys didn't take that old comment seriously, I'm almost the same age.  Well, if IB was insulted, then my work is done here. 
Chris, Happy Birthday & kill those wheels today brother.  I'll be doing the same tonight! :headbang:


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

3

Happy Birthday to all you fuckers who landed on today, I'm on tapatalk so I do the notifications for the birthdays


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Aquascutum828

Helloooooo


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

The Grim Repper said:


> 2.  Hope you guys didn't take that old comment seriously, I'm almost the same age.  Well, if IB was insulted, then my work is done here.
> Chris, Happy Birthday & kill those wheels today brother.  I'll be doing the same tonight! :headbang:



Lol. U guys know me so that was good. Now let me think of a comeback after I find the geratol inj.. 
Is it really william shakespeers birthday or is that insinuation of our mental aptitude of the cerebellum?  Ps. I won Chris sorry.. Lol.


----------



## tri-terror

I think it really is his birthday today


----------



## The Grim Repper

3. ^ Shakespeare actually died on 4/23. LOL


----------



## tri-terror

The Grim Repper said:


> 3. ^ Shakespeare actually died on 4/23. LOL



Whoops!


----------



## Ironbuilt

The Grim Repper said:


> 3. ^ Shakespeare actually died on 4/23. LOL



Lol.. Well he's just as Chris to be second place to me.  Now if I can just remember who he was.. 

Enigmatic what's this taptalk birthday list? I don't know what that is . It's a confusing day.. But I do know... It's leg day and I'm gonna blast these legs till I drip blood out the back..


----------



## The Grim Repper

_Overheard at Shakespeare Festival_


			
				tri-terror said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to You!!!





			
				The Grim Repper said:
			
		

> Shh...dude, no really bro...





tri-terror said:


> Whoops!


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

The Grim Repper said:


> _Overheard at Shakespeare Festival_



Lmao.. I'm not certain Tri terror knows todays the 23rd . Or if Grim is making this whole shakespeare deal up so I'm going to google once I look up what a mouse is.. ..gonna ask for 3cc Geratol when cart lady comes by with my meds. Lol


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.. Well he's just as Chris to be second place to me.  Now if I can just remember who he was..
> 
> Enigmatic what's this taptalk birthday list? I don't know what that is . It's a confusing day.. But I do know... It's leg day and I'm gonna blast these legs till I drip blood out the back..



Five-

I don't see who's birthday it is- this what my forum homepage looks like


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Nattydread

Tres


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Flex2019

5


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Nattydread

Five


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey chris u and lee majors are 74 today brah. U know six million dolla man..
Valerie Bertinelli is 53..I kicked her to the curb so if  u wana take her second like in this contest brah I won't get upset ..


----------



## FordFan

1651 for the win 3


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## Thunder46

5 and out


----------



## MilburnCreek

no freaking clue what number i'm to...lol


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## AtomAnt

long day...


----------



## FordFan

4, I'm out


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-044:


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey hey hey . I think it's wednesday


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Pm me where to send my gifts and money and new car for my Friday birthday . 
Minimum gift is 99$.. Thanks ib


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Boy hijacked burned up his unlucky five 
Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## tri-terror

Ironbuilt said:


> Boy hijacked burned up his unlucky five
> Hahahahahahahahaha



Lol


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## tri-terror

Some number


----------



## Enigmatic707

Fiiiiiiiiiive


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Flex2019

5


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-041:


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## jacked391

yo 1719 yup


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-054:


----------



## Ironbuilt

1722 !!!  Winner..


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

Slow down u guys. I got this..


----------



## dudcki27

Ironbuilt said:


> Slow down u guys. I got this..



No way 1726 wins! two


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## jacked391

Yabba dabba do


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

nationally yetty day is Friday


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

3 ....dammit dread got my number..


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## frizzlefry

2


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Nattydread

two. sorry bout that IB. but i left you some pics for your bday in the ass thread.


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## jacked391

yup


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## MilburnCreek

one


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## Flex2019

5!


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## jacked391

yup


----------



## MilburnCreek

brown chicken brown cow


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## AtomAnt

cardio is the devil


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Sasquatch Birthday in 4 hours 4 min.  Did someone ship his new Rangerover out west yet?


----------



## Nattydread

5. Have a blessed bday brother


----------



## basskiller

lordy lordy


----------



## Ironbuilt

No Grecian formula yet..and a full head of shine..2.5 hrs to go..!!!


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## frizzlefry

Ironbuilt said:


> No Grecian formula yet..and a full head of shine..2.5 hrs to go..!!!



Happy birthday to my big Sasquatch brother.  Enjoy it my friend.  Drink some Jameson, no sugar...lol


----------



## Ironbuilt

Great to be 21 so now I'm legal to partake in and adult bubbly hop infused pabst blue ribbon.. Thanks frizz..


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## srd1

Happy birthday IB! 

One


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## FordFan

Good morning ....at beach on vacation!!!!


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## AtomAnt

Damn I'm sexy


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Gosh.. Happy birthday IB!! Enjoy 21..


----------



## LuKiFeR

3

happy bday IB


----------



## Ironbuilt

Thanks Lukifer.. For real..  Hey are u sleeping right or any more crazy happen.?


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> Thanks Lukifer.. For real..  Hey are u sleeping right or any more crazy happen.?



4

ugh...yup. E.R. visit and on couch with bucket for last 2wks..
they dnt know whats wrong but i feel little better. 
everythng i wrkd hard for in last year is gone.
all i cld eat for 2wks was ice cream. couldnt take ANYTHNG.
no supps. no hormones. no food.
but thnx for askin

enjoy yur bday pal


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Nattydread

2. Happy bday IB


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

One.


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Nattydread

Tress


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dammit Lukifer..sorry to hear that bro. Now don't be saying you lost a years worth a nothing. Muscle memory never leaves so u will get back to your feet quick.. Stay mentally strong man .. For real.. Ib


----------



## jacked391

Yup bump to ib happy b day i hit on this number u win


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Ironbuilt

48 pabst blue ribbons to go.


----------



## Thunder46

im out


----------



## basskiller

Ironbuilt said:


> 48 pabst blue ribbons to go.



headache in a bottle


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## FordFan

3 and out


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## tri-terror

Yeah buddy!


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## tri-terror

Skeet skeet


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hi Atom ! I'm older . lol. Thanks


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## chrisr116

2. Stuck in a damn hotel for work with not much around.


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## omegachewy

1


----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Ironbuilt

I got this in the bag..


----------



## dudcki27

1885 is the winner!


----------



## tri-terror

dudcki27 said:


> 1885 is the winner!



Nopr


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## FordFan

Last night of vacation, back at it tomorrow.


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

chrisr116 said:


> 2. Stuck in a damn hotel for work with not much around.



Go use the chrome multigym and peg the stack for some reps


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## tri-terror

Bumps


----------



## frizzlefry

:d


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Aquascutum828

Woop woop


----------



## tri-terror

Nine


----------



## FordFan

Bump


----------



## Aquascutum828

Hellooooooooo


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Slow down e volve.. I got this. Hey how's the unit working ..


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## E-Volve

2 units no go still


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## FordFan

bumper do


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ford home from beach..?


----------



## jacked391

yup


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Oh..no players on sunday night! Great cause every contest winner was on a sunday night. Looks like I won


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Aquascutum828

One


----------



## frizzlefry

:naughty1:


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## AtomAnt

Wonderful day in the office...


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## Aquascutum828

Two


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## AtomAnt

2


----------



## Aquascutum828

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Waiting for a knock on the door..


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## AtomAnt

3


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Aquascutum828

Heeeey


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## jacked391

yo 1984 wow


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## tri-terror

My bumps, my bumps, my manly muscle bumps...


----------



## jacked391

yup


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## tri-terror

Deuces


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Still birthday month Chris!


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## Flex2019

5


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Birthday month! Bring me liquid gifts !


----------



## jacked391

yup


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Aquascutum828

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1...LAST day fellas!!


----------



## frizzlefry

:yeahthat:


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Still my birthday...


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Enigmatic707

1- Yahtzee!


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## dudcki27

Last one


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

5...  Tomorrow we will know!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Big john don't be rediculous..we know I won already bro!


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

5 

last one for me.

gd luk guys


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Aquascutum828

Soon it's mine


----------



## Nattydread

Uno!


----------



## Aquascutum828

God night Americans!
In a few hours it's May here and I take home the price


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## Ironbuilt

Congrats to Ib!  He won as it was his birthday month. Sorry Chris ..


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## FordFan

3?


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hey!


----------



## Nattydread

5!
Good luck fellas


----------



## Aquascutum828

Did I win?


----------



## Flex2019

May 1st!


----------



## Big-John

Drum roll please!


----------



## dudcki27

Dudcki27:action-smiley-033::action-smiley-033::food-smiley-022::food-smiley-015::food-smiley-004:


----------



## Big-John

Dudcki27:sniper:

No way its all mine! :headbang:


----------



## Enigmatic707

God this month went by way too fast!


----------



## AnaSCI

Will be announcing the winner shortly, as well as posting the May contest!

Good luck everyone


----------



## AnaSCI

*MARCH CONTEST WINNER​*
*ATOMANT with # 1540​*
*MARCH CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS ROIDGEAR OFFERS!!​*
*CONGRATULATIONS ATOMANT​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​*

Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.


----------



## AtomAnt

Holy Shit! Thank you Anasci and Roidgear! I loved this site before...and it just keeps getting better.


----------



## Big-John

Congrats dude!


----------



## Flex2019

Congratulations!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Holy shit!! alright Atom. I gotta see who was breathing down numbers next to you. I'll be dam , gnome skills.. Cool


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol.  Big John and Dudcki had him in a gnome sandwich ! You guys got taken by a sly Atom!!!


----------



## Big-John

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.  Big John and Dudcki had him in a gnome sandwich ! You guys got taken by a sly Atom!!!



Yeah I seen that. I was sooo close!


----------



## Thunder46

Congrats bro!!!!


----------



## srd1

Congrats brother!


----------



## Nattydread

Congrats atom!


----------



## Enigmatic707

Congrats Atom, btw you don't need any of it so just shoot it over to me- okay thanks


----------

